
Show HN: Search Google Images *in* your keyboard - olb
http://imagesearchkeyboard.com/
======
eecks
Obligatory when is it coming to Android question.

My default keyboard offers emoji based on what I type. For example, I type
"fire" and the fire emoji is one of three suggestions. I find that I use it a
lot. If this image search was quick and snappy then I would definitely use it.

~~~
olb
I think whether or not we do an Android port will depend on how this release
fairs (since this post, we have gotten traction from Product Hunt:
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/image-search-
keyboard](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/image-search-keyboard)). We
targeted iOS because we’re working on a framework for rapidly developing
custom iOS keyboards (which we describe some more in our launch blog post:
[https://log.rocketshipapps.com/image-search-
keyboard-5a6b37a...](https://log.rocketshipapps.com/image-search-
keyboard-5a6b37a8cef4)).

Our image results aren’t instant (you have to hit a search button first), but
this is a good idea for a future iteration.

------
wingerlang
> From the developers of more than twenty 4.5+/5-star apps

On the website I saw only two apps, one adblock and one chrome extension. The
iTunes connect didn't really show many apps and the linkedin had almost
nothing.

I am not doubting it, but if you put this claim on the site you should back it
up.

Edit: Forgot about the actual product, looks nice.

~~~
olb
Thank you. We mostly make apps for other companies, but a lot of our own apps
are linked (directly or indirectly) from our homepage
([http://rocketshipapps.com/](http://rocketshipapps.com/)):

1\. [https://itunes.apple.com/app/adblock-
fast/id1032930802](https://itunes.apple.com/app/adblock-fast/id1032930802)

2\. [https://itunes.apple.com/app/image-search-
keyboard/id1100440...](https://itunes.apple.com/app/image-search-
keyboard/id1100440061)

3\. [https://itunes.apple.com/app/disconnect-
kids/id671080655](https://itunes.apple.com/app/disconnect-kids/id671080655)

4\.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rocketship...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rocketshipapps.adblockfast)

5\.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.disconnect....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.disconnect.search)

6\. [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock-
fast/nneej...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock-
fast/nneejgmhfoecfeoffakdnolopppbbkfi)

7\.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/top/mhpnaakfhiogke...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/top/mhpnaakfhiogkedcbjbdjeehegckmjif)

8\.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disconnect/jeoacaf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disconnect/jeoacafpbcihiomhlakheieifhpjdfeo)

9\. [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/facebook-
disconnec...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/facebook-
disconnect/ejpepffjfmamnambagiibghpglaidiec)

10\.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/g-disconnect/kglfo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/g-disconnect/kglfocodeikakacbeoajjhnplhlaoook)

11\. [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/twitter-
disconnect...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/twitter-
disconnect/mepbfdngnnnpcnnijhibnejcogmidpig)

12\. [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/collusion-for-
chro...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/collusion-for-
chrome/ganlifbpkcplnldliibcbegplfmcfigp) [Dead]

13\. [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disconnect-
search/...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disconnect-
search/hmobfennjmjnkdbklhcnnfbhfibedgkk)

14\.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/frictionless/ajing...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/frictionless/ajingfifiphifhhjfmfcpklnphcijocg)
[Dead]

15\.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/like+1/lpehokhlnom...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/like+1/lpehokhlnomihmdpgoclgbapaglbclfg)
[Dead]

16\. [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-wave-
notifi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-wave-
notifier/ihbcpkcoopncbdefilgpnlncpeajenmk) [Dead]

17\.
[https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/disconnect/](https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/disconnect/)

18\.
[https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/fbdc/](https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/fbdc/)

19\.
[https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/gdc/](https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/gdc/)

20\.
[https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/twdc/](https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/twdc/)

21\.
[https://disconnect.me/disconnect.safariextz](https://disconnect.me/disconnect.safariextz)

22\.
[https://disconnect.me/fbdc.safariextz](https://disconnect.me/fbdc.safariextz)

23\.
[https://disconnect.me/gdc.safariextz](https://disconnect.me/gdc.safariextz)

24\.
[https://disconnect.me/twdc.safariextz](https://disconnect.me/twdc.safariextz)

25\.
[https://disconnect.me/collusion.safariextz](https://disconnect.me/collusion.safariextz)

26\. [https://addons.opera.com/extensions/details/adblock-
fast/](https://addons.opera.com/extensions/details/adblock-fast/)

27\.
[https://addons.opera.com/extensions/details/disconnect/](https://addons.opera.com/extensions/details/disconnect/)

~~~
wingerlang
Thanks, I only saw two apps on the webpage.

